# What kind of plants?



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

Hello,

Can someone identify what kind of plants are these? I have 4 different kinds.





Thanks!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks like the big one in the back is some type of sword...if that is one of the 4. One on the right is some type of anubias, to the left of it is red liwidgia (repens), and the one the left of it sort of looks like cabomba but looks a little different. All just a guess.


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

Are these difficult or easy to grow?
Some of the mollies munch on the cabomba so I got a bunch of it's leaves floating around. Kinda messy so I might remove them and replace with something more resilient.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You may have difficulty with the lidwigia growing in gravel, but not sure. I think the others should be fine though. Anacharis is another popular plant that will grow in gravel under low light conditions.


----------

